# I feel so accomplished!!



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I'm off work today.... and knew I needed to really jump into housework with both feet today! So I've;

~ washed sheets & all the throw blankets from the living room and have them hanging outside whipping in the wind.... 

~ also washed a regular load of wash & hung it on the rack in the kitchen....

~ washed all the dishes....

~ cleaned, organized, & changed around the office....

~ a complete scrub in the bathroom (including cat box, shower, & floor)

and

~ vacuumed the WHOLE house!!!

Now I'm heading out the door to the store (really great sale on boneless/skinless chicken breast), then onto taking the Blazer & dropping it off at the garage to be inspected in the morning.... 

Then home to make supper, and put up our newly purchased dog kennel.... also might get to cleaning off the front porch!!!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Wow you are getting a lot done. :clap:
I didnt have to work today either. Was a surprise day off so I didnt have anything planned. I have spent some of it cleaning too. Some of it spent here on the computer so I dont have that accomplishment feeling yet. Maybe I should do some laundry. 
But I do want to shock my son when he gets home from his classes. So I better hurry up.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

You are both doing great! My plan is to maintain as much as I can until Friday, my next day off, and hopefully will feel like hitting it hard again then. The weather has cooled down quite a bit this week, so I know it's only a matter of time, and I'd like to have a lot more done before it really sets in.


----------

